# Lily learns to let go



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

This may seem like a silly brag for some - but we have been dealing with Lily's reactive issues for a while now and it's just been so rewarding to see how far she has come. 

Lily got very reactive around dogs and would bark and raise her hackles and all around make such a commotion that I was embarassed and stressed, my husband was frustrated, and Lily was a hot mess every time we went out in public and she happened to see/hear another dog. We started seeing a trainer and putting in to practice the things that we were taught but we still couldn't seem to master the petstores without a rucus....UNTIL NOW!!!!

This weekend we went to Petco and took Lily with us. She walked by other dogs like they weren't even there or just a glance their way. One little beagle was pulling at his leash and making all kinds of crazy excited noises at her just 5 feet away. Lily started ever so slightly breathing heavier (her first indication that she's getting reactive) so I calmly just said "Hey Lily, look at the toys. Which one do you want" and she immediately loosed up (mouth opened back up, tongue flapping around) and picked out some new blue chuck it balls.









I was so proud and someone even commented how well behaved she is! Even my neighbors have been commenting how good she is and how nicely she walks with me and my daughter. The other day we had her out in the front yard with us. A dog was walking by with their owner and we put Lily in a sit, told her once to stay and were able to have a conversation with our neighbor and Lily never barked or budged once until we released her. Just had to share how proud I am of how far my little girl has come!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Lily!








to all of you for your hard work


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! That is a huge accomplishment!


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

Good for Lily & even better for you!!

Were there specific exercises you did with Lily & the trainer to succeed in getting her to the non-reactive place or was it general obedience training? What types of practice did you have? I'm curious! 

Petco/petsmart is a pretty big accomplishment --many times there are "crazy" doggies & all kinds of owners to beware of in there!! 

Bribery takes you a long way Lily more CHUCK ITS are in your future!


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Our trainer first had us figure out where Lily's comfort zone was - so we would stand some where and see how far away a dog could be where Lily would remain completely neutral. Once we figured that out, we stayed at the distance and worked on gaining her focus, redirecting her focus, praising the neutral response, and removing her from the situation if she did show any response (even excited ones). Then with treats and praise we slowly has lessened that distance showing Lily that we will take care of the situation. If she reacted, we would respond by removing her front the situation or using body blocks and redirection to get her focus. We used treats a lot in the beginning too and have gotten to the point where we just used them every so often to reinforce her good behvaior. If she acts up we redict her attention back to us and use key phrases like "Lily, I've got it" or "let it go, I've got it under control" to let her know that I'll deal with the dog and she can just relax. I also be sure to always place myself in between her and the other dog as that seems to make her more comfortable. 

I also learned to not expect her to be friendly to every dog or want to socialize with everyone. She isn't forced to play or be sniffed or interact if she doesn't want to. I've learned her cues pretty well by now and can see the tension/uncomfortableness build and know when to remove her from the situation or remove the stressor. All I expect from her is to be polite and allow me to handle the situation. It's also helped her to be physically and mentally engaged (roller blading by my side, playing while following my commands, etc.) so she doesn't have time to do anything but focus on what I'm doing. 

It's been a long time to get her to this point, and she still sometimes responds in ways that I don't like...but she is worlds better than she used to be. Learning her cues has been the biggest help as I can cut her off before she works herself up. 

Thanks for all the congrats!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I totally understand what you've been through.I'm dealing with it too.I haven't gotten her to a place yet where we can't at least see a dog less than 10 ft with out a reaction.We'll get there just not yet.Keep up the good work.

I should add we can see a dog close but the initial reaction is loud.After the first correction she calms down.


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Kristin for the training info.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

*Beginning OB is teaching us a lot more than OB...*

Just wanted to update this post - it keeps me motivated on how far Lily has come and the work is REALLY paying off now. 

I decided Lily was far enough along on our one-on-one training that I enrolled her in an indoor group OB class. We decided to go with just beginner OB (even though she already knows how to do all the things they'll be teaching us) because I wanted to use it to proof her in a situation where she's under more distractions and stress. The class is more about the other dogs around her than the actual commands she'll learn. 

Yesterday was our first class and Lily did OUTSTANDING! Not only did she become the demo dog for the exercises and were the trainers giving us seperate things to work on...but she did it all with 7 other dogs all around her in close proximity. And not just any dogs either...since this is a beginner OB class there are lots of younger crazy pups and unruly adults that were never trained. We mostly worked in between a crazy, energetic ~ 6 month old chocolate lab that was jumping, mouthing, and barking for fun and a completely untrained beagle that was constanstly panicing at the end of his leash and flapping around like a fish out of water. MAJOR distractions for Lily. The first few minutes in the building were stressful for her, but she recovered fairly quickly for her - no barking, just some shaking, heavy breathing, etc. She did especially great on her sit-stays with me walking away from her and around her in a circle with these dogs working just 3 feet away from her! And after a while she even relaxed to the point that she laid down while I was talking to the trainers with a dog just a few feet away. For her that's big! 

Just had to share Lily's ongoing accomplishments.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Beginning OB is teaching us a lot more than OB...*

That is wonderful!!!! 

WTG Lily and Kristen!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Beginning OB is teaching us a lot more than OB...*

Congrats, I am going through the _exact_ same thing now with my boy Riku. We just took an indoor group class the other day, he did great but was breathing heavily, and I am using the methods you described in helping him to cope around other dogs.


----------

